# Gentoo Inc. Le débat s'élargit

## BeTa

[Edit moderateur: ce post était a l'origine un poll, je l'ai changé en post simple apres discussion avec Beta sur irc, en attendant de reunir des arguments/idees plus claires et plus precises sur le sujet. en attendant, n'hesitez pas a dire ce que vous en pensez.]

Bonjour à tous...

Suite à diverses interrogations de la part d'une partie de cette communauté francophone que nous formons, des choses se sont dites. Nous avons besoin de savoir ce qu'en pense notre communauté, afin de savoir si, par la suite, il serait possible de voir encore plus loin chez les allemands, les russes, etc...

Quelques références :

Manque de licence sur les docs, et sur les traductions que vous avez peut-être faites... ce qui signifie que les docs appartiennent à 100% à Gentoo Inc. sans possibilité de truc genre "copyleft" :

[ http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/docs.xml ]

99% des ebuilds appartiennent à Gentoo Inc., la licence GPL n'est ainsi garantie que par leur bon vouloir (même si un forl est toujours possible par la suite

[ find /usr/portage -name "*.ebuild" -exec grep -H "# Copyright" {} \; | grep -v Gentoo | wc -l ]

[ find /usr/portage -name "*.ebuild" | wc -l ]

Gentoo International Community

[ https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23199 ]

[ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=62200 ]

Proposition d'hébergement de gentoo.org sur IPv6 refusée

[ http://doc.gentoofr.org/Members/BeTa/depeches/2003-06-20.gentoo ]

Etc...

Je ne suis pas là pour casser la barraque de qui que ce soit, mais je voudrais bien voir si les gens sont intéressés de voir évoluer les choses plus vers la philosophie des logiciels Libres (je ne parle pas d'extrêmisme).

Merci de votre attention et de votre réactivité.

----------

## ttgeub

Arrghhh ca jette un jour nouveau sur la distrib, effectivement plusieurs points sont inquiétants quant à l"avenir "libre" de la gentoo    :Confused: 

----------

## BeTa

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Arrghhh ca jette un jour nouveau sur la distrib, effectivement plusieurs points sont inquiétants quant à l"avenir "libre" de la gentoo   

 

Je pense que cette distro est et restera libre

Cependant, etre Libre dans la forme, c'est très différent de l'être dans le fond. C'est là le débat. Je pense aussi que les "décideurs" de Gentoo Inc. ont surtout omient de penser à certaines choses, et très certainement de manière involontaire.

- Pour les docs, je crois pas que ce soit dans le fond qu'il y ait problème... maintenant, fo réussir à les faire bouger !

- Pour le code, tout est GPL, là no pb. Cependant, bcp trop de copyrights vont à l'entreprise Gentoo Inc. Dorénavant, tous mes ebuilds seront "donné" à la FSF en plus d'être GPL.

Je pense ainsi que tout le monde doit etre vigilant à cela. Faire de l'argent avec du Libre, c'est génial, je suis le premier à vouloir que ca se passe comme ca pour moi... mais attention aux dérives.

Mais ce qu'il y a de génial, c'est que nous avons possibilité d'envisager autre chose... espéront que l'équipe centrale de Gentoo Linux en tienne rigueur. Plus on sera nombreux, plus cela sera le cas...

Baptiste SIMON

   aka BeTa

----------

## ttgeub

euh je m'aventure dans un terrain que je ne connais pas ou trés peu, mais tu parles de l'équipe centrale comme d'une inaccessible entité indéterminée (on est presque dans XFiles   :Very Happy:  ). Quand est il exactement ?

tty

PS : chez debian cette equipe n est elle pas élue ?

----------

## BeTa

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> euh je m'aventure dans un terrain que je ne connais pas ou trés peu, mais tu parles de l'équipe centrale comme d'une inaccessible entité indéterminée (on est presque dans XFiles   ). Quand est il exactement ?

 

Cette équipe est peut-être assez difficile d'accès (pour y rentrer), mais c'est assez normal. Ce sont des stars les mecs... et il faut faire ses preuvent pour avoir son ticket d'entrée. Par contre, elle est tout à fait déterminée !!

Va sur #gentoo-dev @ freenode ou encore, sur ce meme serveur, tappe /msg chanserv list #*gentoo* et ballade toi sur les chans... tu retrouveras forcément cette équipe.

Par contre, le second problème soulevé est bien plus intéressant.

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> PS : chez debian cette equipe n est elle pas élue ?

 

Voilà aussi l'un des trucs qui me font "tiquer" chez Gentoo Linux. Les gens sont mis en place ad vitam eternam... sauf si ils commencent à plus assurer. En gros, c très rigide comme truc. Mais bon, "nous au moins on est pas aussi intaigristes que les voisins" (comprendre debian) !!!

----------

## ttgeub

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> Va sur #gentoo-dev @ freenode ou encore, sur ce meme serveur, tappe /msg chanserv list #*gentoo* et ballade toi sur les chans... tu retrouveras forcément cette équipe. 

 

Ouep, elle est pas facile à identifier parce que allez trainer sur un channel IRC pour avoir les noms c est pas des plus trivial comme methode. Je connais bien IRC, je n ai rien contre mais tout de même, sinon y a aussi la gwn, mais la encore c est un par semaine. Perso une jolie petite page web...

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà aussi l'un des trucs qui me font "tiquer" chez Gentoo Linux. Les gens sont mis en place ad vitam eternam... sauf si ils commencent à plus assurer. En gros, c très rigide comme truc. Mais bon, "nous au moins on est pas aussi intaigristes que les voisins" (comprendre debian) !!!

 

ouep le problème c est que gentoo c est leur jouet et c est normal qu ils aient pas envies de le lacher

----------

## DuF

Les problèmes soulevés dans le premier post de Beta sont intéressant et il est important qu'il n'y est pas de dérive et je trouve qu'il est important que l'on reste dans une philosophie de Logiciel Libre.

----------

## yuk159

les points souleves son interressants.

perso je viens (et utilise toujours) slackware, 

donc le systeme a la debian ne m'interresse pas vraiment, du moment que les choix de l'equipe qui dirige le projet me conviennent et est de qualite.

par contre ce qui me preoccupe un peu c'est cette histoire de GPL,

la seule chose qui nous garantisse la liberte c'est cette fameuse licence, or apprioris nous somme sous gentoo soumis au bon vouloir des developpeurs.

je vous l'avoue cette nouvelle m'a fait un drole d'effet.

je ne suis pas decu de la gentoo, au contraire cette distribution et EXELLENTE et j'entant bien m'en servir longtemps et essayer dans quelques temps de voir comment je peux participer a des projet libres dans mon domaine (le graphisme), pour essayer de rendre un peut ce que cette communaute m'a apporte depuis que j'utilise linux. 

mais je trouve essenciel pour ceux qui participe a ces projet (notament les traductions) non seulement que leur travail soit reconnu mais aussi qu'il soit a jamais disponible sous sa forme d'origine.

tout cela pour dire que ce que j'apprend ce soir ne me fait pas changer d'avis concernant les qualites de gentoo et de son equipe, mais me fait m'interroger sur son avenir en cas de revirement dans la politique de ces developpeurs.

ce qui fait gentoo/linux ce sont quand meme ces outils specifiques qu'en est t'il lorsque l'on parle par exemple de gentoo/MacOSX ?  :Shocked: 

en fait qu'est-ce que c'est que gentoo inc ? c'est la question que je me pose ce soir.

a+

et aller, que vive gentoo  :Razz: 

PS: excuser moi pour mon eventuelle maladresse  :Wink: 

----------

## Koon

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> 99% des ebuilds appartiennent à Gentoo Inc., la licence GPL n'est ainsi garantie que par leur bon vouloir (même si un forl est toujours possible par la suite

 

Tout ebuild couvert par la GPL restera GPL, le fait qu'ils soient propriétaires du copyright ne leur permet pas de changer la licence. Par contre ils peuvent tout à fait faire des ebuilds propriétaires avec une licence propriétaire, mais ce sera de nouveaux ebuilds, qui ne résultent pas d'une évolution des anciens.

J'ai l'impression que la paranoia s'installe... A part le fait que l'équipe de dev est fermée et plus sensible aux channels IRC et aux ML qu'aux forums, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait matière à s'inquiéter. Il me semble que leur Social Contract (voir site Gentoo) est assez clair.

-K

----------

## TGL

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Tout ebuild couvert par la GPL restera GPL, le fait qu'ils soient propriétaires du copyright ne leur permet pas de changer la licence.

 

Si si et si, mille fois si, bien entendu. Une license peut être modifiée du moment que tous les détenteurs du copyright sont d'accord. Il y a plein de précédent de softs GPL passés en proprio... Tu te souviens de TuxRacer par exemple ? Ce qui se passe dans ces cas là, c'est que les versions publiées sous GPL le restent cependant. Libre à d'autres dévelopeurs donc de prendre la suite en forkant à partir de là, mais c'est jamais évident...

C'est pourquoi accorder le copyright à une communauté (comme le fait Debian) plutôt qu'à une société privée (Gentoo Inc.) est une bien meilleurs garantie, c'est quand même plus élégant. Le problème est plus de forme que de fond: personne ne craint que soudain la folie s'empare de Gentoo Inc. et qu'elle passe tout en proprio, mais le fait qu'elle le puisse est à mon avis regrettable, pour le principe. Parceque Gentoo se nourrie de multiples contributions, et parceque jusque ici il n'y a pas de version boite commerciale, elle a tout d'une distribution communautaire, et ses utilisateurs son persuadés que c'est le cas. Pourtant, légalement, il n'en est rien, elle est à presque 100% la propriété intellectuelle d'une société privée. 

  Ce qui me choque un peu, c'est que cet aspect de la réalité ne soit pas plus mis en avant. Par exemple, le squelette d'ebuilds invite clairement à offrir le copyright sur les contributions à la Gentoo Inc., ce que presque tout le monde fait effectivement. 

 *Koon wrote:*   

> J'ai l'impression que la paranoia s'installe... 

 

Non, il n'y a pas de paranoïa du tout, personne n'est en train de flipper. On dit juste que la situation est ambigüe. Bien entendu, il y a le sacro-saint contrat social, mais rappelons quand même que si il est inspiré de celui de  Debian, il n'en n'a pas la même porté puisqu'il n'est garanti que par le bon vouloir de Gentoo Inc. De plus, il est, par rapport à celui de Debian, mysterieusement amputé du chapitre sur les orientation et objectifs de la distribution. Bref, il ne dit pas grand chose.

En résumé, la liberté de Gentoo dépend bien à 100% du bon vouloir des qlqs dirigeants de la Gentoo Inc., ce qui n'est pas dangereux dans les faits parceque ce ne sont probablement pas des malades, mais est dérangeant dans les principes.

----------

## dioxmat

Gardons notre calme tout de meme.

Ca ne concerne pas tous les ebuilds, on ne connait ps tous les details. il y a un manque certain de transparence et de communication, reste a savoir si c'est voulu. Il peut y avoir pas mal de raisons pour vouloir un copyright uni (plus simple a gerer legalement notamment). 

Inutile donc de troller pendant des heures ici, mieux vaut s'organiser pour demander des precisions.

----------

## ttgeub

Ne renvoyons pas cette discution interessante et constructive, qui met tout de même en lumière un certains de sujets interessant, au rang pejoratif de troll. Les gens s expriment, ne critiquent pas inutilement; la discution est seine et repose sur de bonnes bases.

----------

## dioxmat

Le probleme est que je suis sur qu'une partie des intervenants ou des lecteurs de ce thread n'ont pas pris la peine de verifier qu'elle etait la situation exactement, ni pris la peine de tenter de la comprendre un peu... 

Et tes posts ne font rien pour arranger ca d'ailleurs.

----------

## ttgeub

Je te remercie quelle delicatesse, quelle cohesion au sein du forum ca fait plaisir à voir ... 

Le but de ce thread n est il pas justement de soulever un probleme ou tout du moins une interrogation, d'expliquer à l 'utilisateur moyen de la gentoo ce qu il en est exactement ce qui a été fait par Beta yuk159 ou TGL.  Car je suis desole mais la connaissance appronfondie de la GPL n est pas donnée à tous. Je trouve que le dernier post de yuk159 etait necessaire et n entrait pas dans d interminables prelabres comme nous sommes malheureusement en train de le faire.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la necessite d'essayer d'obtenir des eclaircicements. Mes posts etaient justes destinés à en savoir plus et m a interesse plutot que de regarder ça d un oeil distrait ... (enfin et juste pour t'énerver modérateur veut il dire senseur ?)

----------

## Paule.Green

j'ai découvert GNU/Linux par Gentoo

j'ai installé Gentoo à mon boulot

J'aime gentoo parceque :

1-c'est libre et croyais-je 'communautaire'

2-c'est bien foutu et cela m'a permis d'apprendre

à la lecture du post, comme tout le monde, je me pose des questions.

je me rend compte que gentoo n'est pas 'debian en plus jeune (moins mature) avec des choix techniques différents', ce qui est ce que j'avais compris en lisant le 'contrat-social', les objectifs....

en fait je ne sais pas quoi penser...

ca me donne un peu envie de regarder comment c'est foutu debian (connait rien d'autre que gentoo...)

Mais je pense qu'il est très important d'en parler, bien sur sans dramatiser, mais sans tabous non plus.

\\\\o////NON aux BREVETS LOGICIELS en EUROPE\\\\o////

plus que 6 jours avant la cata....

mais cela peut aussi se passer bien...

----------

## BeTa

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Le probleme est que je suis sur qu'une partie des intervenants ou des lecteurs de ce thread n'ont pas pris la peine de verifier qu'elle etait la situation exactement, ni pris la peine de tenter de la comprendre un peu... 

 

Ne sommes nous pas là pour essayer d'expliciter tout cela ? Je pense que ces questions sont des questions importantes, quoique les gens qui lisent ce thread pensent. De plus, faire progresser ces questions est la meilleure solution pour que les gens qui nous lisent aient toutes les billes en main pour juger.

Maintenant, c'est vrai, il faut aussi s'organiser... Personnellement, j'essaie d'imaginer comment faire remonter nos inquiétudes dans l'équipe de tête de notre distro... j'avoue pas trop savoir comment faire. Chacune de mes précédentes expériences se sont soldée par une ignorance assez insultante de la part des personnes directement concernées voire par un mépris affiché. :c/

Donc peut-être ce thread doit il se rediriger vers des propositions d'action permettant d'ouvrir un vrai débat avec la core-team...

----------

## DuF

Bon faut pas déconner non plus, comme j'ai déjà dit dans un autre thread, ce n'est pas la fin du monde, ça manque juste un petit peu de transparence au niveau du contrat social, il manque sans doute une page expliquant que si qqn fourni un ebuild il n'est pas par défaut sous GPL mais sous Gentoo Inc. (à moins que cette page existe, mais pas encore trouvé)... et bien sûr essayer de rester au plus près de l'esprit des logiciels libres, mais pour le moment il ne me semble pas qu'on s'en était tellement éloigné.

De plus ces inquiétudes ne sont celles que de quelques personnes, pas forcément de la majorité, alors s'il vous plait, gardez à l'esprit que vous n'êtes représentatif que de vous même, à la fin on a l'impression que vous parler pour tout le monde, c'est pas forcément non plus la meilleure chose !

Là ça tourne à la tragédie grecque pour un détail, oui c'est un détail ni plus ni moins, qui demande réflexion certes mais pas cette comédie.

Il serait d'ailleurs bienvenue d'en parler dans le forum anglais, plutot qu'ici, si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

----------

## TGL

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bon faut pas déconner non plus, comme j'ai déjà dit dans un autre thread, ce n'est pas la fin du monde

 

Qui a déconné ? Qui a parlé de fin du monde ? Certaines personnes relevent ce qui leur semble être des problèmes potentiels et commencent à en discuter. Y'a pas de quoi crier au fanatisme, si ?

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  ça manque juste un petit peu de transparence au niveau du contrat social, il manque sans doute une page expliquant que si qqn fourni un ebuild il n'est pas par défaut sous GPL mais sous Gentoo Inc.

 

Tu mélanges copyright et licence. Les ebuilds sont bien sous GPL, mais le copyright est attribué à la société Gentoo Inc. Je pense qu'il est utile de comprendre la différence pour bien aborder ce débat. Quant à "clarifier" le contrat social, ça ne me semble si évident. Une mention explicitant le fait qu'en contribuant à Gentoo on accepte de céder nos droits à la Gentoo Inc. éloignerait quand même pas mal les choses du "inspiré de Debian" initial, non ?

 *DuF wrote:*   

> et bien sûr essayer de rester au plus près de l'esprit des logiciels libres, mais pour le moment il ne me semble pas qu'on s'en était tellement éloigné.

 

Non, effectivement. C'est pour ça que c'est dommage de ne pas rendre la chose plus explicite, et légalement inattaquable. Là encore, tu vas trouver que je chipote, mais le libre ça n'est que ça: une question de licence et de droit. Le reste, le code, la communauté, bref le concret, ça n'est que ce que ces chipotages ont rendu possible. 

 *DuF wrote:*   

> on a l'impression que vous parler pour tout le monde

 

"On" ? Mais tes impressions n'engagent que toi... Ceci dit, pour ta défense, je t'accorde qu'il est souvent plus facile et concis pour exprimer une opinion d'employer un ton assez général. Et le fait que tu signes tout seul ton propos me suffit à comprendre qu'evidement, tu parles pour toi. Merci de faire le même effort de traduction pour les autres.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Là ça tourne à la tragédie grecque pour un détail, oui c'est un détail ni plus ni moins, qui demande réflexion certes mais pas cette comédie.

 

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, les questions de licence n'ont rien d'un détail pour le logiciel libre. Or avec à peine une page de discussion sur le sujet, c'est déjà une "comédie". Je ne comprends pas, qu'est ce que celà a de plus déplacé ou abusif qu'autre chose sur ce forum ?

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Il serait d'ailleurs bienvenue d'en parler dans le forum anglais, plutot qu'ici, si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

 

Personnellement je ne m'y lancerai pas ces jours ci faute de temps pour bien participer (la comédie sur les brevets logiciels m'occupe un peu trop) , mais libre à toi d'y ouvrir le débat évidemment.

----------

## DuF

Je ne me risquerai pas à lancer le débat vu que je ne comprends pas la différence entre copyright et licence et surtout je n'ai pas l'art de la réthorique que certains ont, donc je leur laisse la place bien cordialement !

----------

## TGL

Argh, je craignais que tu le prennes mal... Pas de bol, j'étais effectivement en désaccords sur plein de point de ton message, fallais que je le dise, c'est tout. Je sais que je suis un peu verbeux, mais ça, j'y peux rien non plus, c'est comme ça que ça sort. Mais ne va surtout pas, s'il te plait, croire que j'ai cherché à t'envoyer chier à tout prix. Si j'ai donné l'impression d'employer des procédés réthoriques, je m'en excuse, j'ai vraiment juste voulu te dire en quoi je nétais pas d'accord.

Sur le copyright vs. licence maintenant, si ça t'intérresse, c'est tout simple:

 - le copyright désigne la personne qui est intellectuellement propriétaire d'une oeuvre (souvent son auteur, ou l'employeur de l'auteur, etc). 

 - la licence décrit les droits que le détenteur du copyright accorde au reste du monde pour l'exploitation de son oeuvre, et aussi leur devoirs.

Bref, la licence est un contrat, signé explicitement en bas à gauche par le détenteur du copyright, et implicitement par toutes les personnes qui exploitent l'oeuvre.

Par défaut, on ne change pas les termes de ce contrat tous les quatres matins, mais ceci dit c'est tout à fait possible légalement. Ainsi, du moment que c'est la volonté de son ou ses auteurs, un logiciel peut passer d'une licence proprio à libre ou le contraire (Blender dans un sens, TuxRacer dans l'autre). C'est pourquoi si un auteur décide de céder son copyright à qlqun, il faut qu'il lui fasse extremement confiance, car après, cette personne pourra librement choisir de changer la licence.

----------

## Koon

Sur le sujet de la licence qui peut être changée par le copyright owner, j'ai dit (semble-t'il par erreur) qu'une fois en GPL ça ne peut plus être changé. En fait je m'appuie sur les oeuvres complètes de Stallman : "Once GPL, Always GPL" qu'il a dit. 

 *Havoc Pennington wrote:*   

> The problem is GPL is "sticky". ONLY the original author may change the license ... I agree (but RMS does not, he says once GPL, always GPL but he is not going to enforce it. The author only has control by default since RMS is leaving it up to the author to press copyright violation charges).

 

Manifestement, c'est pas clair de la même façon pour tout le monde, m'enfin bon comme je n'y connais rien et que c'est pas trop mon truc (sinon j'utiliserais Debian) je vais suivre la discussion de plus loin  :Smile: 

-K

----------

## BeTa

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Sur le sujet de la licence qui peut être changée par le copyright owner, j'ai dit (semble-t'il par erreur) qu'une fois en GPL ça ne peut plus être changé. En fait je m'appuie sur les oeuvres complètes de Stallman : "Once GPL, Always GPL" qu'il a dit. 

 

Mettons les choses au clair quant à la GPL...

Tout code qui est sous GPL dans sa version n restera TOUJOURS en GPL pour cette même version n. Cependant, les détenteurs du copyright ont le pouvoir, n'importe quand, de passer la version n+1 sous licence proprio. C'est à ce moment là que les gens qui veulent continuer avec des produits Libres peuvent "forker" le projet et ainsi continuer sous GPL.

Seulement, j'aime la Gentoo telle qu'elle est. Je trouve que les mecs qui y bossent bossent très bien. Mais c'est justement pour ca que je trouve important de rester vigilant sur la manière d'appliquer la GPL. Je me sens pas du tout d'humeur à lancer le fork d'une gentoo devenue proprio !! Alors j'essaie (vous remarquerez que l'emploi massif de pronoms de la premiere personne mettent bien le clair sur la chose : je parle pour moi) de me "rassurer". Cela dit, je le répète : je ne pense pas que la Gentoo "oubliera" sa licence GPL de si tôt.

Par contre, j'aimerais vraiment que les gens qui lisent ce thread ne pensent pas qu'il s'y organise une réunion de fanatiques, une polémique stérile, un lynchage en règle de la politique qui a fait de notre distribution préférée ce qu'elle est, etc... Il faut juste essayer de faire passer le message de l'importance des licences et des copyrights quand on parle de LL. même si on ne souhaite pas faire un truc mot pour mot comme chez debian.

Maintenant, c'est déjà pas mal d'avoir refait un point clair sur ce qu'étaient un copyright et une licence. Mais que fait-on pour faire entendre notre inquiétude (je parle pour moi et pour les personnes qui vont dans le même sens que ca) par les "hautes sphères" gentooistes ? Je pense que dire simplement "mettre un message sur les forums anglophones" soit une solution : ceux qui feront ca risquent de se faire prendre pour des charlots très rapidement. :c/ Perso, je cherche encore une idée... mais je crois que la facon de penser de ces personnes là (à moins que ce ne soit quelque chose de plus général en parlant d'américains -sans aucune pensée péjoratives là-dedans-) m'est trop incompréhensible pour pouvoir trouver quelque chose. :c(

----------

## dioxmat

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la necessite d'essayer d'obtenir des eclaircicements. Mes posts etaient justes destinés à en savoir plus et m a interesse plutot que de regarder ça d un oeil distrait ... (enfin et juste pour t'énerver modérateur veut il dire senseur ?)
> 
> 

 

Si moderateur voulait dire senseur j'aurais deja vire ton post...

Mon probleme, c'est que ce thread part un peu dans tous les sens, et resultat c'est le bordel.

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc peut-être ce thread doit il se rediriger vers des propositions d'action permettant d'ouvrir un vrai débat avec la core-team...
> 
> 

 

Exactement.

Mais a mon avis il vaut mieux un wiki pour ca que ce forum.

Sinon le post de DuF resume aussi un peu ec que je pense. (a ceci pres que je serais un poil plus parano que lui :)

----------

## ghoti

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> Mais que fait-on pour faire entendre notre inquiétude (je parle pour moi et pour les personnes qui vont dans le même sens que ca) par les "hautes sphères" gentooistes ? Je pense que dire simplement "mettre un message sur les forums anglophones" soit une solution : ceux qui feront ca risquent de se faire prendre pour des charlots très rapidement. :c/ Perso, je cherche encore une idée... 

 

Koon a fait allusion au "Social Contract"

En relisant celui-ci, plusieurs choses sont à remarquer.

Tout d'abord, le titre :

 *Quote:*   

> 1.Gentoo Linux Social Contract

 

La numérotation "1. " laisse espérer d'autres parties (que l'on cherche vainement..)

Ensuite, cette première phrase, que je traduirais maladroitement par :

"Ce contrat social, actuellement sous forme d'ébauche pouvant faire l'objet d'améliorations et d'éclaircissements, a pour but de décrire clairement les principes généraux de développement et les standards de l'équipe de développement de Gentoo Linux"

J'en retiens surtout qu'il semble s'agir d'un brouillon incomplet susceptible d'évoluer.

A la fin du paragraphe, on lit également :

 *Quote:*   

> Comments are welcome. Please send them to our gentoo-dev@gentoo.org mailing list.

 

Au total, il me semble que l'équipe reconnait implicitement qu'elle n'est pas encore bien fixée quant aux "détails" et propose d'en discuter sur la mailing list. 

Justement, si on cherche des moyens d'action, un canal de communication, la mailing-list n'est-elle pas la piste à privilégier ?

Peut-être suis-je trop naïf mais en répondant légitimement à une invitation explicite, n'est-ce pas encore le meilleur moyen d'éviter de se faire traiter de noms d'oiseaux ?

----------

## Koon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Justement, si on cherche des moyens d'action, un canal de communication, la mailing-list n'est-elle pas la piste à privilégier ?

 

De mon expérience, le contact le plus direct est via IRC, mais comme c'est bien de laisser des traces, le deuxième meilleur moyen d'atteindre les dev c'est la ML. Ensuite c'est de passer par la GWN et klieber, qui servent un peu de passerelle forum/GentooTeam, rares étant les developpeurs suivant les forums. Ne pas oublier le Bugzilla, mais je ne suis pas sur que dans notre cas ce soit très utile.

Puisque ils admettent que le social contract est un Draft, je suppose qu'ils sont ouverts à toute amélioration. Cela dit, je pense que cet aspect ne les interesse pas vraiment (les implications légales, contractuelles et politiques des choix qu'ils font). J'en prends pour exemple le cas du GentooGame America's Army, qui a déclenché toute sorte de réactions (IMHO exagérées). Je ne pense pas qu'ils pensent à mal (en laissant le Social Contract un peu flou ou en exhibant un jeu teinté de propagande sans publier de gros disclaimers), mais le fait qu'ils ne s'en préoccupent pas laisse la place à la rumeur.

-K

----------

## Koon

En ce qui concerne l'opacité du management et de l'avenir de Gentoo, je crois qu'ils sont conscients des défauts, voir le récent article :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/management-structure.xml

C'est pas encore des élections, mais bon déjà ça devrait permettre d'y voir plus clair.

-K

----------

## TGL

Ouais c'est intérressant cette affaire. Voir aussi le thread qui en découle ici.

Et notament ça:

 *Daniel Robbins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > 2) I didn't see not-for-profit mentioned, don't you think this is
> 
> > essential to the success of gentoo?
> ...

 

J'ai un doute sur mon anglais là, c'est bien de créer un asso qu'ils parlent, ou je rêve ?

----------

## DuF

Comme toi j'ai un doute sur mon anglais, mais sur la première pas de www.gentoo.org on peut y lire :  *Quote:*   

> To address these challenges, Gentoo needs to get organized. Thus, a new proposed management structure (in draft form) has been created, and is available online for public review. This new management structure, once formalized, will allow Gentoo to adapt to the challenges of continued rapid growth while ensuring greater accountability to and communication with its various user communities.

 

Perso je trouve ça intérêssant, en plus avec le fork qu'il y a actuellement, et si ce fork fonctionne, il y a de fortes chances pour que bcp migrent de gentoo vers ce fork vu que cela serait plus proche des préoccupations de bons nombres d'utilisateurs actuel de gentoo. Avoir une distrib basé sur une technologie aussi performante que gentoo avec un esprit libre total (pour que ce soit total, faudrait que le fork cède tout à la FSF par exemple et non à la zynot fondation).

Mais bon ça bouge et c'est tant mieux !

----------

## BeTa

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Avoir une distrib basé sur une technologie aussi performante que gentoo avec un esprit libre total (pour que ce soit total, faudrait que le fork cède tout à la FSF par exemple et non à la zynot fondation).

 

T'inquiète, c'est moi qui voit ca avec zwelch... je ne dis pas que je partirais avec eux, mais au moins, j'essaie de voir si un monde Gentoo meilleur est envisageable.

Pendant que FRLinux essaie de faire revenir l'équipe centrale de la Gentoo sur la voie de raison, j'essaie de donner des bases d'un idéal (question licences)... ;c)

nb: Bien sur cette constatation est raccourcie au plus grand point... on est loin d'être les seuls ;c)

----------

## yuk159

pourquoi un fork alors que les dev de gentoo ne se sont pas exprimes ?

je ne suis pas un fana de irc donc je suis peut-etre pas au courant de tout

----------

## yuk159

oki je n'ai rien dit je suis entrain de lire sur le sujet   :Embarassed: 

mais je trouve dommage de ne pas essayer de garder une certaine unite.

discuter d'un point de desaccord est sain mais de la a partir au moindre petit "bug".

en plus ca va faire encore une nouvelle distro a tester ca pfffffffff  :Wink: 

sans rire je ne pense pas que ca mene a grand chose de voir les distro linux se multiplier comme les pains d'un certain charpentier.

c'est bien d'avoir le choix, a condition que ce choix ne tue pas completement

 linux par trop plein.

mais c'est une opinion toute personnel.

a+

----------

## tecknojunky

Il est important de comprendre ceci sur la technologie Gentoo:

Portage est Copyright de "Gentoo Inc", une entité commerciale à buts lucratifs (ainsi que "Gentoo Games Inc" et la toute nouvelle "Gentoo Embedded Inc").  Ceci inclus:

- Les scripts Python de Portage (emerge, ebuild, etc ...).

- La majoritée des ebuilds

- Le système de d'amorce et d'initialisation (tel /etc/init.d/* et /etc/conf.d et autres).

- La documentation XML.

Toutes ces composantes sont soumises à la licence GPL.

Il est vrai que Gentoo ne peut pas modifier ces licences, mais elle est tout à fait en droit de les republier sous une forme propriétaire.

Je cite en exemple le Project Mayo qui est soudainement devenu propriétaire sous le nom de DivX.  Rien n'a cependant empêché les contributeurs fidèle à l'esprit du logiciel libre de prendre le code et de créer XviD sous la GPL.

Gentoo Inc à le potentiel de faire la même chose.  Je ne dis pas qu'ils vont le faire, juste que rien ne les empêche de le faire.  

Y'a un aspect inquiétant la-dedans.  Par exemple, il est évident que la technologie Python utilisée actuellement par Portage tire à sa fin.  Une plateforme plus performate tel que C++ coupler avec Oracle pourrait être offerte moyennant des sous.  Il est évident que Portage sous Python serait grandement limitée à suivre le pas.  Enfin, ce n'est qu'une supposition parmis tant d'autres.

Voici une traduction du Contart Sociale de Gentoo Linux:

 *Quote:*   

> À propos du Contrat Sociale de Gentoo Linux 
> 
> Ce contrat social, présentement sous forme de proposition et sujette à améliorations et clarifications, est destiné à clairement décrire la politique de développement et les standards générales de l'équipe de développement de Gentoo Linux. Des parties de ce document ont été dérivées du Contrat Sociale de Debian et en est généralement assez similaire à l'exception que certaines parties ont été clarifiées et "augmentées" tandis que d'autres parties, considérées superflus, ont été enlevées. Les commentaires sont bienvenus. S'il vous plaît, faites-les parvenir à notre liste de diffusion gentoo-dev@gentoo.org.
> 
> Gentoo Linux est et restera un Logiciel Libre 
> ...

 

En attendant, vous pouvez toujours allez jetter un coup d'oeil au fork de gentoo (2003-06-26):

Site web: http://www.zynot.org/

Forum: http://forums.zynot.org

L'annonce officiel du fork: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=gentoo-dev&m=105658976503154&w=2 (FORK: The Time Is Now.

Je sais pas trop, mais je trouve ça intéressant.   C'est le meilleur des 2 mondes.  La technologie Gentoo couplé à un esprit ouvert (libre) un peu plus à la Debian.  De plus, tout peu arriver.  J'ai un eoil ouvert la-dessus.

----------

## charlax

C'est tout à fait intéressant. Cela devait arriver de toute façon.

----------

## Koon

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Je sais pas trop, mais je trouve ça intéressant.   C'est le meilleur des 2 mondes.  La technologie Gentoo couplé à un esprit ouvert (libre) un peu plus à la Debian.  De plus, tout peu arriver.  J'ai un eoil ouvert la-dessus.

 

Apres avoir lu les "raisons du fork" chez Zynot, je ne pense pas que leur distrib ait un grand interet pour la majorité des Gentooers : en gros ils veulent pousser les capacités de Gentoo dans le domaine du embedded via quelques developpement spécifiques (portage en C++, mini-trees, etc...). Le but étant de vendre de la technologie embedded via Superlucid (la société de Zach).

L'avantage du fork c'est qu'il remue la merde et qu'il va un peu presser Gentoo Technologies à monter le non-profit et les pousser à un peu plus de transparence. Je ne leur en demande pas plus, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi changer.

-K

----------

## TGL

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Apres avoir lu les "raisons du fork" chez Zynot, je ne pense pas que leur distrib ait un grand interet pour la majorité des Gentooers : en gros ils veulent pousser les capacités de Gentoo dans le domaine du embedded via quelques developpement spécifiques (portage en C++, mini-trees, etc...). Le but étant de vendre de la technologie embedded via Superlucid (la société de Zach).
> 
> L'avantage du fork c'est qu'il remue la merde et qu'il va un peu presser Gentoo Technologies à monter le non-profit et les pousser à un peu plus de transparence. Je ne leur en demande pas plus, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi changer.

 

Yep, je vois ça comme ça aussi. Le fait que Seemant ait demandé hier sur la ml -dev au gens de lui envoyer leurs griefs est vraiment une première. Perso, j'ai commencé m'a liste, je devrais finir ça ce soir. Je pense vraiment que y'a en ce moment (enfin) la possibilité de faire un peu bouger Gentoo, et c'est très bien, esperons que ce sera fait à fond. Quant au fork, je suis circonspect... l'orientation ne me parait pas encore claire, entre d'une part le côté "fondation libre" et d'autre part le côté "vendre du embedded". Je crains qu'à envisager les deux choses de façon aussi simultanée ils sombrent dans les même travers que Gentoo. Pour moi, il faudrait d'abord d'une part faire un organisme libre, démocratique et communautaire gérant la distrib (à la Debian), et après, si des gens veulent faire des boîtes qui vendent des choses basées la dessus, pas de pb, mais que ce soit fait vraiment séparemment (comme les distrib commerciales basée Debian quoi, qui n'ont aucun lien officiel avec Debian). La confusion vient de ce que ce sont les même personnes qui initient ces deux aspects... elles devraient être malgré tout capables de reconnaitre qu'il sont indépendants. Et ce que je dis là s'applique autant à Gentoo qu'à Zynot.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Koon wrote:*   

>  *tecknojunky wrote:*   Je sais pas trop, mais je trouve ça intéressant.   C'est le meilleur des 2 mondes.  La technologie Gentoo couplé à un esprit ouvert (libre) un peu plus à la Debian.  De plus, tout peu arriver.  J'ai un eoil ouvert la-dessus. 
> 
> Apres avoir lu les "raisons du fork" chez Zynot, je ne pense pas que leur distrib ait un grand interet pour la majorité des Gentooers : en gros ils veulent pousser les capacités de Gentoo dans le domaine du embedded via quelques developpement spécifiques (portage en C++, mini-trees, etc...). Le but étant de vendre de la technologie embedded via Superlucid (la société de Zach).
> 
> L'avantage du fork c'est qu'il remue la merde et qu'il va un peu presser Gentoo Technologies à monter le non-profit et les pousser à un peu plus de transparence. Je ne leur en demande pas plus, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi changer.
> ...

 

Kone,

Depuis hier, j'ai pas mal consacrer mon temps libre uniquement sur cette affaire.  En seulement 24h, j'ai identifié pas mal de differences fondamentales avec l'approche de znot.  Ils y a un tas de concepts qui, en tant qu'utilisateurs, avaient passés inaparcu avec Gentoo.

Zynot est une fondation à buts non-lucrative tandis que Gentoo est une corporation.  

Zynot sera géré par un conseil élu démocratiquement selon la méthode du condorcet (comme Denian) tandis que Gentoo (drobbins) nomme sont conseil.  

La fondation Zynot protègera les droits d'auteurs des sources et de la doc afin de s'assurer qu'elles soient toujours dans le domaine publique (possiblement en les léguant à la FSF) tandis que Gentoo possède 90% des droits d'auteurs.

Zynot se dotera d'un contrat sociale établie et voté et sa modification sera régit par des règles démocratique tandis que Gentoo n'a qu'une ébauche dont elle se réserve le droit exclusif de modifier.

Il est dans l'intention de zynet d'être transparent tandis que Gentoo a une sphère de proches collaborateurs.

Voici quelques distinctions que j'ai identifié en seulement quelques heures.  Le processus est déjà enclenché et je suis étonné de voir l'engoument et l'entousiasme suscité par ce fork.

Les intérêts monétaires de Zach sont réels et il ne s'en cache pas.  Mais ils sont personelles à sont entreprise et non-exclusif.  L'environnement dont il s'est doté est donc disponible à tous sur un pied d'égalité.  N'importe qui pourra utiliser la technologie zynot à des fins personnelles pour gagner sa vie, tant et aussi longtemps que vous respectez les licences (qui sera vraisemblablement la GPL et LGPL).

----------

## yuk159

mouai perso le fait que l'equipe soit mise en place en interne ne me derrange

absolument pas comme je l'ai deja dit .

ce qui me gene c'est le manque apparent de transparence comme l'on dit certains sur ce thread.

donc avant de faire des plans sur la comete je verrais bien comment ca ce passe sur gentoo.

je pense qu'on tire un peut trop vite sur l'ambulance.

----------

## BeTa

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> mouai perso le fait que l'equipe soit mise en place en interne ne me derrange absolument pas comme je l'ai deja dit .

 

quand cette équipe te prend un peu pour un con à chaque proposition que tu fais (en sachant que ces propositions sont l'expression du désir d'un grand nombre de personnes, je pense à l'i18n de gentoo.org, à la transparence de l'équipe, etc...), quand elle est complètement refermée sur elle même, quand elle cache des parties de son activité... moi ca ne me plait plus trop :c(

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> je pense qu'on tire un peut trop vite sur l'ambulance.

 

Pas forcément...

Ca fait un moment qu'on se pose ces questions. Là, d'autres sont dans la position dans laquelle on a été... mais ils ont vu une goutte tomber leur verre déjà plein. (oulala je parle bien :c)

Sinon, je suis super content d'avoir lu les messages précédents, comme ca, je peux mettre un point à cette phrase, et en rester là ;c).

----------

## Koon

Je pense que le "non-profit" clair de Zynot va pousser Gentoo a revoir sa copie et à faire de même. Je pense sincèrement que c'est plus par manque de temps que cela n'a pas été fait avant. J'ai plusieurs réponses de developpeurs qui me disent que ça aurait dû être fait depuis longtemps et que cela va être fait. 

Donc comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, je pense que le "fork" va être bénéfique en cela qu'il va forcer Gentoo à s'aligner. Mais tant que les devs restent sur Gentoo et ne vont pas sur Zynot je reste avec Gentoo. Une nouvelle fois, je crains que la distribution Zynot ne voie son developpement concentré sur les technologies embedded, et moi ça ne m'interesse pas.

-K

----------

## remi2402

Bonjour à tous

Malgré mon statut de nOOb dans les forums, j'ai déjà pas mal d'expérience en programation c++ linux mais pas encore d'expérience gentoo.

Ma question est très simple : je fais un programme en GPL (c deja fait) et j'ai envie de faire un ebuild sur mon site et eventuellement de le proposer dans portage (la question arrive   :Smile:  ) Qu'est-ce que Gentoo INC peut faire de mon soft? Est-ce que le fait de faire un ebuild risque de poser des problèmes en rapport (ou non) avec la GPL?

Merci pour vos réponses et en attendant, je vais installer gentoo!

Rémi

----------

## Koon

 *remi2402 wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que Gentoo INC peut faire de mon soft? Est-ce que le fait de faire un ebuild risque de poser des problèmes en rapport (ou non) avec la GPL?

 

L'ebuild est une sorte d'installeur, il ne remet pas en cause la licence du soft. Tu dois y préciser d'ailleurs la licence par laquelle est couvert le soft installé :

 */usr/portage/app-editors/kvim/kvim-6.1.141_rc1.ebuild wrote:*   

> # Copyright 2002 Thomas Capricelli <orzel@freehackers.org>
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-editors/kvim/kvim-6.1.141_rc1.ebuild,v 1.5 2002/12/09 04:17:40 manson Exp $
> ...

 

Même l'ebuild n'a pas a être Copyright Gentoo Technologies, tu peux (dois)  garder le copyright pour toi-même (comme c'est fait d'ailleurs dans mon exemple).

-K

----------

## remi2402

Merci des précisions.

Donc, utiliser les ebuilds ne pose pas de problème. Mais d'où vient alors toute cette agitation concernant gentoo INC et non pas ORG? 99% de ce que propose gentoo est en GPL et n'appartient pas à gentoo. Seul portage est une spécificité "made in gentoo". J'ai du mal à voir où est le risque.

Si c'est juste le fait que gentoo soit plus ou moins sous le controle d'une entreprise ... RedHat est aussi une entreprise et ça ne les empèche pas d'être un acteur important du logiciel libre.

Ou alors j'ai rien compris   :Very Happy: 

Rémi

----------

## TGL

 *remi2402 wrote:*   

> Mais d'où vient alors toute cette agitation concernant gentoo INC et non pas ORG? 99% de ce que propose gentoo est en GPL et n'appartient pas à gentoo. 

 

Bah oui mais non, justement, le (un des) problème(s) est que gentoo inc laisse dans ses docs entendre que le copyright doit être cédé (99% des ebuilds sont à gentoo inc, dont de nombreuses contributions). Bon, ok, c'est juste une suggestion, mais un peu forte à mon goût. Et puis aussi il y a pas mal de cas où le copyright d'un ebuild est passé d'une personne à la gentoo inc lors d'une update, c'est un peu limite...

----------

## Koon

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bah oui mais non, justement, le (un des) problème(s) est que gentoo inc laisse dans ses docs entendre que le copyright doit être cédé (99% des ebuilds sont à gentoo inc, dont de nombreuses contributions). Bon, ok, c'est juste une suggestion, mais un peu forte à mon goût. Et puis aussi il y a pas mal de cas où le copyright d'un ebuild est passé d'une personne à la gentoo inc lors d'une update, c'est un peu limite...

 

Le template par défaut des ebuilds propose effectivement un (c) Gentoo technologies, mais bon rien ne t'oblige à le garder. 

Sinon les rares cas où un ebuild a changé de copyright sont des cas de réécriture d'un ebuild, si le nouveau n'est pas basé sur l'ancien et que c'est le nouveau qui a l'agrément pour entrer dans le tree, il est normal que seul le (c) Gentoo Technologies apparaisse... 

Enfin bon, un copyright sur un ebuild, entre nous, c'est pas bien grave, ça n'a quand même pas la même importance que le copyright sur le soft...

Je pense que la faute (la très grande faute ?) des managers Gentoo c'est d'avoir sousestimé l'importance de ces questions pour toute une série de personnes (surtout à l'international), mais après discussion avec certains d'entre eux je réfute toute volonté maligne et tout complot secret. Je pense que tout va se clarifier avec la nouvelle organisation et le passage de la distro en non-profit.

-K

----------

## remi2402

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Enfin bon, un copyright sur un ebuild, entre nous, c'est pas bien grave, ça n'a quand même pas la même importance que le copyright sur le soft...

 

C'est juste le fichier .ebuild qui est copyrighté si je comprends bien. Donc gentoo n'est pas détendeur du copyright sur le reste du soft. C'est plutot rassurant. Je me voyais "donner gracieusement" mon code à Gentoo.   :Smile: 

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Je pense que tout va se clarifier avec la nouvelle organisation et le passage de la distro en non-profit. 

 

J'espère parce que ce genre de situation ne profite à personne.

Rémi

----------

## TGL

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Le template par défaut des ebuilds propose effectivement un (c) Gentoo technologies, mais bon rien ne t'oblige à le garder. 

 

Oui, c'est ce que je dis, mais là façon dont c'est suggéré est soit très maladroite soit malhonnête. Par exemple: «When you submit your ebuilds, the header should be exactly  the same as the one in /usr/portage/skel.ebuild.»

Une présentation plus honnête serait, dans le squelette:

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Your Name <name@domain.com>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $
```

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Sinon les rares cas où un ebuild a changé de copyright sont des cas de réécriture d'un ebuild, si le nouveau n'est pas basé sur l'ancien et que c'est le nouveau qui a l'agrément pour entrer dans le tree, il est normal que seul le (c) Gentoo Technologies apparaisse... 

 

Comme par exemple l'ajout d'un "dodoc README" dans l'ebuild freenet... mouaif.

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Enfin bon, un copyright sur un ebuild, entre nous, c'est pas bien grave, ça n'a quand même pas la même importance que le copyright sur le soft...

 

Je suis d'accord que 1 ebuild est rarement un gros travail, mais ça ne change pas le problème globallement. L'arrbe portage dans sont ensemble représente des dizaines de milliers d'heures de boulot, miraculeusement copyrighté par la société des deux ou trois principaux développeurs. Je trouve que ça fait un joli cadeau, pas seulement de la part des petit contributeurs, mais aussi (surtout) de tous les autres autres dévelopeurs réguliers. 

Dans les autres distrib', ce qui se fait c'est:

 - pour une distrib commerciale, le copyright est cédé par les employés de la boite, et gardé par les contributeur bénévoles

 - pour une distrib communautaire à la debian, les copyright sont soit au auteurs, soit cédé à une organisation libre et représentative de leur intérêts

 *Koon wrote:*   

> Je pense que la faute (la très grande faute ?) des managers Gentoo c'est d'avoir sousestimé l'importance de ces questions pour toute une série de personnes (surtout à l'international), mais après discussion avec certains d'entre eux je réfute toute volonté maligne et tout complot secret. Je pense que tout va se clarifier avec la nouvelle organisation et le passage de la distro en non-profit.

 

La je suis d'accord à 100%, je ne pense aussi que tout ça est plus le fruit de la maladresse que du machiavelisme. J'éspère aussi (et j'ai bon espoir) que le passage à une organisation non-profit reglera les choses. Ceci dit, il n'est pas simplement question de sous, je veux dire que le "non-profit" tout seul ne règlerait rien. La question, c'est  plus les statuts de la nouvelle organisation. Si sa direction est élue régulièrement par la communauté, ou au moins par les dévelopeurs, alors très bien, elle sera bien leur représentante légitime et donc la logique dépositaire de leurs copyrights. Sinon, ça  change pas grand chose. 

Mais justew pour que ce soit clair , je le répête, je n'ai rien contre les dev Gentoo, et rien contre drobbin en particulier. Je veux juste souligner que la situation actuelle est vraiment bancale et illogique.

----------

